# Is Rstones macro still going strong?



## Tugg Speedman (Feb 12, 2012)

I have been looking into a bunch of different rhinestone programs and will probably go with Rstones. I know there was a huge 25 page thread on it but the last post was in May.

Did the popularity die down because there doesn't seem to be much talk about it now. I would think with Rstones 2 out
there would be new information on it from posters.

Is it still a good program to get? Am I missing something?


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

IMHO for the money (if you already own Corel), rStones2 is a fantastic program. It does a lot more than the first version of rStones, just the preview feature alone is a great time saver when working on a new design.
I use rStones2 the most when doing rhinestone design, but I don't lock myself into using just one program. At times I will use only the tools available in Corel Draw to create a rhinestone design. It all depends on just what it is I am trying to accomplish at the time.


----------

